# Puratek Controllers and ATO



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I was just reading about them while surfing the web. Seems they are a new player on the block and are in direct competition to Neptune Apex, GHL Profilux, Digital Aquatics from the controller/module side and Tunz when you are comparing ATO's
Anyone have any of these devices? Are they even available as they were just introduced.

http://puratek.com/


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've contacted them to purchase one to play around with sometime last year. 

They never responded to my Q's. With an inactive support forum (ONE post in 2011), I would stick w/APEX and GHL as they have an active online support forum (native and on RC) and you always get a reply via phone and email.

JM2C


----------

